# psd4



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am going to smoke my 1st ever psd4 today or evening....any suggestions to go with it? port? beer? wine? scotch? coffe? you get the message

germantown rob


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ice water.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Ice water.


ditto

_____
rm


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Diet Sprite


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

Just drink what you normally drink.....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The best stuff you have on hand. If all were equal, I think scotch would work well, if it were a longer cigar, I'd go with Port. Robustos and coffee are an odd combo. I find it hard to pair a particular cigar to a particular beverage; I can smoke any of them with just water.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I usually drink water on the rocks :al


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

Enjoy it. I had my first one a few days ago. You're definitely in for a treat. I would say drink water with it. If I want to truly enjoy a cigar, I don't want any colas or anything sweet to mess with with taste senses, so I usually go water. I need to experiment with liquors and cigars more, interested to see if bourbons or rums or wines enhance the taste and enjoyment of a good cigar.

The other suggestion is to make sure all is calm on the homefront, so you can relax and enjoy it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Diet Sprite


take out the "diet" portion of this, and i'll agree with it (or ice water).

if you're a newbie to stronger smokes, you may want to have something with sugar in it while you smoke to keep you from getting u


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Club Soda is King IMO. Or a Martini 


XXX


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Club Soda is King IMO. Or a Martini
> 
> XXX


Extra Dry, Extra Dirty, Double Gin Martini, Stirred, 3 Olives.

or a diet coke.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm a Vodka Martini man myself..... to each their own. Although lately I've just been going crazy with the Blue Skyy Martini's..... excellent. Not too good with a cigar mind you, but just enjoyable before and after dinner.

XXX


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

if i know rob, this is his list of options

1- pilsner urquell
2- makers mark on the rox
3- a nice port
4- all of the above

again, if i know rob, his most likely choice....you guessed it, # 4 :r 

and if i know rob, i know where he will drink them..at my bar!! :fu


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm a Vodka Martini man myself..... to each their own. Although lately I've just been going crazy with the Blue Skyy Martini's..... excellent. Not too good with a cigar mind you, but just enjoyable before and after dinner.
> 
> XXX


I don't mind Vodka but I try and stay away from it. Whenever I have any my true Russian colors come out... u


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Not many people can hang with the Vodka Martini for long, however not many can hang with the Dirty Martini either so I'll count us among the blessed few who can. Either way, Martini's are an excellent source of nourishment and highly recommend them to anyone who loves alcohol.

XXX


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Ill go with a Sprite. Being a noob myself i smoked my first PSD4 with nothing to drink cause it looked small, and when i was done, i WAS done . I became more careful with small cuban smokes.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Havana Club 7 Year or Barbancourt 18 rum is good with any cigar. I wish the PSD4's were 1.5" longer...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

never tried one personally, so I don't how the taste compares to an SD4, but the SD2LE is about an inch and a half longer than the sd4 and the same ring gauge...

just a thought mind...


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I would go with a 40 oz of good malt liquor like "Johnny Three Legs" (see image).   u


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

rum, water, vanillia creame soda, ( I Know but it really goes well with smokes) and wine and ...well try a few things :al I just hate the scotch. Almost anything is is worth a try


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> rum, water, vanillia creame soda, ( I Know but it really goes well with smokes) and wine and ...well try a few things :al I just hate the scotch. Almost anything is is worth a try


even some brandy at times..


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Tequila if you're not scared. I like Dos Equis Amber.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

never had a psd4 post a review after you herf that thing!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

cls515 said:


> Tequila if you're not scared. I like Dos Equis Amber.


I haven't met a drink that scared me!!! Only thing that scares me is "it's almost gone"


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Well PSD4 was smoked and enjoed immensly. I think it probably could have rested awhile longer, but I"ve said it before and I'll sai it again... I am not a patient man... So the night started with an exellent dinner and a bottle of 97 Beringer cabernet, upon returning home I thought I'd have some port and get my PSD4 out and ready. I lit up, still drinking the port which quickly got pushed aside and poured a glass of single malt scotch, again to much. ICE WATER, that did the trick. 1/2 way through this fine smoke I did see how some sprite would have been very good also. 

Thanks for the response....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I would go with a 40 oz of good malt liquor like "Johnny Three Legs" (see image).   u


I find that King Kobra has a little more toasted hop flavor than Johnny Three Legs to match the Partagas better. Johnny Three Legs I would match to the Punch Double Corona.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Whats all this talk about drinks... Just smoke it without anything to drink... Thats how I do it...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ice water is my fav..Cleans the PALATE well! In the morning, I find that a Party Short and either homeroasted or Killer Beans coffee makes the best breakfast ever!  

I definitely agree with Moses...I wish the PSD#4s were longer...That would be great!! YUMMY!


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I've had two PSD4's so far and both I've found to be the best right in the last third of the smoke wishing they were longer. 

Being there May05's, I'll probably let them sit for a while although that will be tough.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I would go with a 40 oz of good malt liquor like "Johnny Three Legs" (see image).   u


Yo, can I get some love for my Mickey's. 1.50 for a 40 oz. Straight gangsta from the country club. LOL.


----------

